# 1st m/h found



## antnsher (Jun 9, 2011)

evening all

well after a lot of reading,looking at loads of mhs and lots questions we've sighed on the dotted line and pick up our first mh next thursday can't wait.in the end we chose a bessacarr e745 03 plate even though our thread on here asking about it received nil point  .the thing i was really surprised about was how cheap our insurance is out here in norfolk land.well for me anyway.we also managed to find storage at a cassoa site and the 2 things added together i still had change from £400 quid 8O :lol: 
i do admit though i didnt include outside uk insurance this year mainly because i want to spend some time getting use to it before i chance it on foreign roads.
anyway we are hopeing to catch at least 1 of your outings before the end of this season,and meet up with a few of you,thats if theres any spaces left :? .


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We are still on our first and it will be 6 in October. Bought wisely after months of visiting dealers all over the country.And it will be our last too.
Dave p


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations, hope you get much pleasure from your motorhome. We got our first in November 09, 2 trips in UK then went off to France in the Jabuary for 6 weeks (yes Dave know there are not 6 weeks in Any month :lol: ) had a great time, love travelling both here and abroad, am sure you will too.

Sue


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

hope you enjoy yours as much as we are ours.


----------

